# Paradise By The Sea in Oceanside, CA



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

I need to hear from some of you So. Cal Outbackers or anyone else who has been to this park. Any recommendations or experiences would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

TM4


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello TM4:

I'm still relatively new to camping so I have yet to enjoy camping on the So-Cal beaches. There are lots of places run by the state park system but you will usually be dry camping.

I have personally been to Bolsa Chica State beach which is a nice location right on the sand and has fire pits in the sand as well. Reservations are hard to come by though. Probably because this campground has hook-ups!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have been to paradise by the sea many times. However, they are all places in the Caribbean, and involved a hammock tied between two palms!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry, can't help you. I looked it up and mapped it, but the area isn't ringing any bells with me.

Kevin


----------



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

I lived in Oceanside for several years... but this was before I became a camper... if I recall rightly, it is right across from a bowling alley. You will find a lot to do in that area... including Legoland. The beach is very clean... and head over to the harbor. They have the best fish tacos ever made!!!! We are heading to the Camp Pendleton beach ( just north) this weekend. Have a great time!


----------

